# Power outlet



## slamguy (Mar 30, 2015)

Isn't the power outlet supposed to cut off the power supply when I turn the engine off?
I have Nissan Rogue 2014 and after turning the engine off, the power outlet in the front still has the power during 15 min or so. Is it normal?


----------



## Far East of Canada (Jul 28, 2016)

Apparently there is an "accessory" time lag before it shuts down completely.

However, it also appears that some are not shutting down at all.....

I'll be talking to my dealer about it & will post back if/when I get any more info.

Cheers


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, that is normal. My Titan has one that works with the key and one that's always hot.


----------



## Far East of Canada (Jul 28, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> Yes, that is normal. My Titan has one that works with the key and one that's always hot.


Spoke to our Nissan dealer about this.

The owners manual suggests that the outlets "should" not be live after shut down.

The dealer indicates that all 3 power outlets in the Rogue are "live" all the time, contrary to what the manual says....

My personal preference & need would be for the outlet to only be "live" when there is power to the outlet,
i.e. with either engine on or ignition in accessory position.

It's not at all helpful to be live at all times - surprised at how they arrived at that "unusual" idea...


----------

